# I've met my new pup ruby! Crate question...



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I went to meet my new red toy american female pup on Saturday - Ruby! A very gorgeous, very chubby delightful little poo even if I do say so myself! A little white muzzle and a tiny white spot on top of her head. She's only just 4 weeks, so just becoming aware of her surroundings.
I hope Ralph loves her as much as I do. 
I have a question about crates, Ralph is in his crate still and likes it as his haven, I have one for ruby, my question is:
do I crate them next to each other?
or out of sight of each other?
or in sight of each other but not next to each other? 

Also how do I post pics???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh exciting news .. we need photos please  

I love the name Ruby .. bet she is a cutie xxx

I would put them next to each other for a few reasons, one I have tried this and it works, Ruby will settle better with canine company and also Ralph will get used to Ruby being around but he will still have his secure den that he likes so much. 

Dont forget the photos please xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh just seen you asked how to post photos, sorry I missed that. I used photobucket to add photos to my posts on here. I upload my photos onto Photobucket and then copy the IMG code from each photo then copy it into my posts on here. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks jojo - I was hoping it was next to each other - I've re-arranged the lounge to accommodate!
The pics thing sounds complicated.... I only use an iPad and iPhone - is what you said possible with these?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Tracey I am not very technical really, I just pretend to be lol then ask my hubby to do all the stuff I struggle with. I am sure others on here can help with the photo posting from iPad :S 

The best advice I can give you about adding a new puppy to your family, is go with the flow, make sure Ralph feels very special and enjoy every minute of it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh a red American girl....CANNOT WAIT to see photos 

Yes I use photobucket too or upload straight from phone if using TapAtalk app. 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Struggling with the pic stuff - but I will keep trying and get some pics on here somehow! - I just keep thinking it can't of been that bad first time around or else I wouldn't be king it again so soon (fingers crossed) 
Watch ruby be a little minx!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're not by chance getting her from Charmilla's Cockapoos?? I saw she had a litter a few weeks back and was SORELY tempted!!! 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think you will find the second dog is much easier  but hey a little red may like to push you (only teasing you).. she will fit in and you will love having two   so much fun to watch them play xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha yes I am - so you've met my ruby!! She is only just 4 weeks old, was it her you saw? I have harassed Christine since before christmas!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no not met them at all... God if I had seen them in person I couldn't have walked away!!!!! 

Her red Americans are just gorgeous...I even have a photo saved on my phone of them. 

Can't wait to hear all about her.... Lucky you!!!

I'm sure Ralph will love her to bits 

xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Could someone please explain the difference using American or English stud dogs. Is there a vast difference in the looks of the resulting puppies xx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

American show cockers are a smaller build.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

English and American Mix cockapoos can look different, I usually look at the muzzle shape, sometimes the ear length too.

The American mixes may be slightly smaller but it also depends on the sixe of the poodle, if a toy poodle is used with a an English or American cocker the puppies may be smaller in size. 

Oh I do love the variations possible in cockapoos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I looked on your breeders website, not sure if there is a photo of your puppy on there and couldn't see info about mum etc.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I meant to say dam not stud senior moment. I know the studs are poodles. I have just looked at the Charmila site. What beautiful puppies will have to make mental note for the future


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Christine - there appears to be a subtle difference in the American and English cockapoos, but not much, there is an image of the 2 sitting next to each other, I think it's on the Cockapoo owners club web site - if you google images of English cocker spaniels and american cocker spaniels, you will see the difference in their looks and appearance, and the American is smaller - mixed with a toy poodle, she hold be smaller than our english miniature Cockapoo. 
Your popcorn tale about poppy made me chuckle!
I'm sure i'll have some crazy antics to report once ruby appears in our lives. Especially Ralph's - we have nick named him "wreck it Ralph" or just wreck it for short!!! After the kids Disney character


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi jojo - on the website gallery there is a photo of mum, a lovely american called Ella - I think the current photos are from a previous litter - but looks almost exactly the same. Little ruby is so chubby at the moment she's only just about walking lol! So obviously bossy when it comes to feeding time, which won't be a bad thing if she's going to be sharing with our "wreck it"
You say the second pup is easier..... Does that mean the 3rd is even easier???? 
Ha there's no way I'll be allowed another one after ruby... 
Still tying with this uploading pics - I have managed to register on photo bucket


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My Wilf is from Christine he was her first litter of cockapoos, was Ralph from Christine ? I emailed her recently and said I'd like one of her red babies in my next life .... Are you local Tracey ??? Can't place Sandbach.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi

Did you take pictures of Ruby on your iPhone because if you did it's easy to attach a picture.

Just going to do it with mine so that I can just confirm the details.

Ok click on manage attachments when you are in the page for writing your post, then choose file and it will offer you take picture or choose existing. Choose existing then scroll down to photo stream tap on the picture you want and then upload.

It may add it as a thumbnail but I believe people can click on it to make it larger. (Yep just checked that and you can click on it to go large.)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just been trying to see hoe you post a pic direct from photo stream on iPad but can't do it, it's easy from iPad with photobucket, just click which pictures you want to up load then once they are on photobucket , click the picture then press the icon that looks like two linked chains , there will be a list of codes click the IMG one it will say copied then just press in your post and it will appear there once you have posted. Good luck x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo Mairi when you 'get your pup ' you and Molly can come and stay with me they are only 30 mins away xxx


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I've just been trying to see hoe you post a pic direct from photo stream on iPad but can't do it, it's easy from iPad with photobucket, just click which pictures you want to up load then once they are on photobucket , click the picture then press the icon that looks like two linked chains , there will be a list of codes click the IMG one it will say copied then just press in your post and it will appear there once you have posted. Good luck x



It's really easy, follow my instructions on the previous page.

On the reply page scroll down to attach files (oops did I miss that bit) and click on manage attachments and then follow the rest of my directions.

Have just attached a picture of the reason we are now getting a poo!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wilf!! - I Love all these old fashioned old mans names for the dogs ha.
Sandbach is south cheshire - so I have travelled to get ruby, there are more local breeders, but I like what Christine does for her pups, and you get to meet mum, dad, and the other family pets! 
I got Ralph from a breeder in malpas (cheshire again) 
He's very special as he has 6 toes one foot!! 
I will try again with the pics, photo bucket says its saving problems (think its just me)
& I have to keep logging in to ILMC every time I want to change page or post a reply tonight!!??


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I quite fancied Wilfie for my pup but got the no on that. I had an Uncle Wilfred who was an absolute character, always dealt on the black market. remember turning up to the pub and he opened one side of his jacket, lighters and the other watches! Always immaculately turned out courtesy of 29 years in the army.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kazd, I don't even know where the manage attachments bit is..... I'm soooo technical


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooo Mairi when you 'get your pup ' you and Molly can come and stay with me they are only 30 mins away xxx




Right, Here's the plan Karen...you look after Molls whilst I collect wee Freddie...then we'll introduce them on neutral territory ....in your back garden!!! 

PERFECT!!!!   

I cannot believe that's where Wilf is from...if I had known.....

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kazd said:


> It's really easy, follow my instructions on the previous page.
> 
> On the reply page scroll down to attach files (oops did I miss that bit) and click on manage attachments and then follow the rest of my directions.
> 
> Have just attached a picture of the reason we are now getting a poo!


Oh what a little sweetheart...

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Right, Here's the plan Karen...you look after Molls whilst I collect wee Freddie...then we'll introduce them on neutral territory ....in your back garden!!!
> 
> PERFECT!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds fab x


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Kazd, I don't even know where the manage attachments bit is..... I'm soooo technical


Karen

Click on reply and it opens up the white box where you post your comment.

If you are on your ipad shut the keyboard down and scroll down a little way and you will see additional options and in there attach files/mange attachments and then voila follow the rest of my instructions.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

An I hadn't ' gone advanced' cheers x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Like this ..... Oops it's upside down .... Sorry for hijacking your thread and turning it into a teaching session.... Still waiting to see Ruby x


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, well done.


----------

